# 2021 Predator Kills



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

How did everyone's 2021 season go? 

I'm anxiously awaiting Jan. 1, 2022 so we can start chasing bobcats again.

Just a few pictures from this last season.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

My mentor and I took these 2 last Saturday. 4 came in on a string. Went out solo tonight. Called one in , should have taken the 120 yard shot but something turned it , possibly silhouetted. The largest was a 41.5 lb male.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Anita Dwink said:


> My mentor and I took these 2 last Saturday. 4 came in on a string. Went out solo tonight. Called one in , should have taken the 120 yard shot but something turned it , possibly silhouetted. The largest was a 41.5 lb male.
> View attachment 810526


Well done!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Awesome pics!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

chris_kreiner said:


> How did everyone's 2021 season go?
> 
> I'm anxiously awaiting Jan. 1, 2022 so we can start chasing bobcats again.
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Anita Dwink said:


> My mentor and I took these 2 last Saturday. 4 came in on a string. Went out solo tonight. Called one in , should have taken the 120 yard shot but something turned it , possibly silhouetted. The largest was a 41.5 lb male.
> View attachment 810526


Good work!


----------



## Sunshinetim (12 mo ago)

Shot these back to back out of the same set about 2 hours apart


----------



## LightningBolt223 (11 mo ago)

chris_kreiner said:


> How did everyone's 2021 season go?
> 
> I'm anxiously awaiting Jan. 1, 2022 so we can start chasing bobcats again.
> 
> ...


Those are awesome! I would like to tag along on a hunt once to see if the Dog Hunting bug would bite, is that possible?


----------

